# PAR- Precision Approach Radar



## murrdawg (14 May 2011)

Hi all,

I am currently on BCAOC (Basic CELE Air Officer Course), and we have to do briefs on different airfield equipment and communications equipment. I have chosen to do PAR (precision approach radar) but having an extremely hard time to find details on what the different components of the PAR system do. Does anyone know where I could find detailed information on for example, what the antenna group does, what the LCU and SCP do (and what they are), what the control board in the processor does, etc. If I could have any help on this, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Occam (14 May 2011)

Wish I could help you out - my PAR qual is on the QUAD radar, but I'm sure there must be a 226 here with PAR experience owing to the fact that there are more of them around, and there are only a couple of QUADs left...


----------



## murrdawg (14 May 2011)

Haha, I hope so. Btw Occam, wanted to thank you for being one of the first to always answer my posts . I am really struggling with this briefing as my other briefing is on GPS (much more info to be found). Even if there was a SME out there that I might be able to add online who might be able to answer a majority of my questions would be superb.


----------



## Occam (14 May 2011)

You're most welcome.

What kind of timeframe are you looking at getting the info by?  

It's a long shot, but I have some friends who are equipment instructors at ATESS, but I wouldn't be able to get a hold of them until Monday, and even then you'd probably be looking at a delay due to the fact that, well, they're instuctors and are busy during the day.  That's where a good number of your SMEs are, though.  They might have some material in electronic format that they can send you (via DWAN mail, of course) that would give you the info you're looking for, if nobody here comes up with anything.


----------



## murrdawg (14 May 2011)

Unfortunately the briefing is due Monday, and I know it seems late, but I actually submitted a draft of my brief to get corrected, and it came back with "I want a description of all these components, not just a list of what makes up each group."


----------



## Occam (14 May 2011)

Yikes!  That's short fuze alright.  Well, while you're waiting to see if anyone can offer anything here, there is a "ATIS 226" Facebook group...not terribly active, last post was almost a year ago, but you might try dangling a hook over there too...


----------



## murrdawg (15 May 2011)

So I just wanted to add, if there are any Techs out there who can lend a hand on this, it would be greatly appreciated. Sunday (tomorrow) is the last day for me to be able to work on it.


----------



## murrdawg (15 May 2011)

I know I posted this in the Air Force General forum, but it should really be located here....

Hi all,

I am currently on BCAOC (Basic CELE Air Officer Course), and we have to do briefs on different airfield equipment and communications equipment. I have chosen to do PAR (precision approach radar) but having an extremely hard time to find details on what the different components of the PAR system do. Does anyone know where I could find detailed information on for example, what the antenna group does, what the LCU and SCP do (and what they are), what the control board in the processor does, etc. If I could have any help on this, it would be greatly appreciated! I'll be around all day even on MSN trying to get this thing done.


----------



## murrdawg (4 Aug 2011)

------------------------------CLOSED THREAD ----------------------------------------------


----------

